# Is this enough rock?



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this enough rock for a mbnua aquarium? Any advice is greatly apprecitaed.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Depends on which mbuna and how many?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Did you intentionally black out the top portion of the tank? Its tough to give an answer without any scale reference. What size tank is it, and how big are the rocks?


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

I see people... is the background people?


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the response...It's a 55gal tank. I was considering the small Mbunas and around 15-20. Yes the back drop is pix of my family. My wife would have killed me if I would have posted the full pix.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say stack it up higher as well as use smaller rocks. It's the spaces between the rocks that the fish need. You want dozens of spaces.


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks I will do that...any other suggestion? Should I add a different type of rock or stick with the lava?


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

How about useing some Cichlid Stones in with the Lava rock.

Roger

http://underwatergalleries.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm gonna do...I was a little concern with the contrast in color, but we will see...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Dook said:


> I see people... is the background people?


 :lol: I just noticed the same thing


----------



## dougrhon (Jun 11, 2010)

K5MOW said:


> How about useing some Cichlid Stones in with the Lava rock.
> 
> Roger
> 
> Cichlid stones are cool. I have them mixed together with slate and lava rock. The cichlid stones are light and hollow so it gives the fish more swimming space. I don't think they will use one as a refuge because they need to open ends but they do swim inside. Mine is piled up with a huge number of cracks and crevices.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

the more caves the better. and if you stack high they will use more of the water column.


----------

